# Shop Built Clamps



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Shop Built Clamps*

Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.

*Bar Type Clamps*:

The first information I found about making your own clamps was Alex Harris' video.

I made one of these out of some second hand wood I had, though I did fudge the screw in favor of my own variation.










*Spool Clamps*:

I also have some spool clamps, a compliment of 14 which I used when i built my wife's dulcimer. Since I plan on continuing my dabbling in lutherie, it seemed wise to have some around.










Not sure if I needed this, but here's a video on the subject.

*Cam Clamps*:

Another cool clamp is a cam clamp, also called a luthier's clamp. Ya never know when you'll need a light duty clamp with some reach to it.










*Picture Frame Clamp:*

And since I like oddball projects, I couldn't resist making a picture frame clamp after I found this video:

My version, made of recycled oak from a shipping pallet.










*My Bar Clamp*:

This clamp I made after much searching around and careful though. I felt so good about the design that i sent a very short one out to Steve Ramsey in case he wanted to do something with it in a video. Later this year I'll e making more of these. I figure I can make 6 clamps out of a board 12 inches wide. I plan on making six 4 footers and six 3 footers.










Steve was kind enough to give me my 15 seconds of fame in his Mere Minutes Vlog (though truth be told, I do not live nor ever have lived in Albany.)

*Hand Screw Clamps*:

And Lastly I made this hand screw clamp.










I was thinking about this for some time and thoroughly enjoyed the series starting here

However, it was when I found these instructions that I felt comfortable enough to make the attempt. I did fudge them by using nuts nested in a drilled hole instead of threading turned screws, but hey, that's how I make sawdust.I think the best thing about these is that I can make them out of scrap 2×4s. The one shown used a hunk 9 inches long.

[EDIT] There's a sort of tutorial on how I made my hand screws [Here], plus a video I made! [Here]

*Heavy Duty Bar Clamps*:

If you need to make a clamp that's really heavy duty, I found this video that pretty much shows to to make classic style bar clamps. A couple of these are on my list for a future project.

And if you just like to watch videos, here is a link to a playlist I maintain about any shop made clamps I find. Enjoy.


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


thanks for this, great aid and practical.


----------



## Enoelf (Mar 15, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this information. Being on an increasingly tighter budget makes creating some tools mandatory!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Enoelf, I definitely know the feeling. I made a simple marking gauge to see if I even needed one. I use it occasionally and it works. I also rigged up a leg vise on my small workbench. It's handy, but i think I'll be making something a little more standard soon. Sometimes stone knives and bear skins work well enough.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Very well done Dave


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much dave!


----------



## TerryV (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Cam clamps usually have steel spines. What do you think of making the whole thing in birch plywood? I am thinking of trying this, but one problem I can see is getting glue in the works!

Terry

my wooden bowls


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Terry,

*Here's a video tells how to make a cam clamp with a wooden spine.

Dave


----------



## TerryV (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, that looks easy enough, I shall make some up.


----------



## B2P (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


I realize that this is an old thread, but thought I'd add my $0.02 (US).

These are great projects. If only there were usable drawings. I'm afraid that a video doesn't tell me much about how to make something.

I'm done whimpering now…


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Having measured drawings is always ideal, but lately, I've been taking the idea of a project and producing something that fits my methods and available materials.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Wow Dave! You have a huge amount of data here. Hope you don't mind if I add a link that may help Brent. Hubby used the info from American Woodworker to build clamps for the shop. Step by step pictures and a cut list.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


CFrye,

No problem making this Clamp Central. I think the American Woodworker clamp is the model that Alex Harris used for his.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Lately I've been finding more videos on YouTube about shop made clamps. I've been maintaining a playlist of these videos. You can see it here.


----------



## JamesGroover (Nov 18, 2014)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great idea, got so tired winding and winding with the 1/2" threaded rods I use, I am so happy someone found a faster and easier way. I may just have to destroy the clamps I have and cannibalize them for parts and do this project instead. Thanks for the plans also.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Shop Built Clamps*
> 
> Lately I've been looking around trying to find inexpensive ways to make clamps to use in the shop. I think of my purchased commercially available clamps I own two 3 foot bar clamps and three Quick Grip clamps, plus two old c-clamps.
> 
> ...


*JamesGroover*, Thanks. That's what this site is about, sharing ideas.


----------

